# Erfahrung mit Fahrradversicherungen?!



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Juli 2013)

Moin,

meine werte Freundin möchte nun auch etwas mehr Geld in ein Radl stecken, da sie jeden Tag damit zur Arbeit fährt und auch evtl. mal die eine oder andere Tour im Wald mit ausprobieren möchte (ENDLICH  )
Sie will erstmal so um die 1000 Euro für ein Hardtail ausgeben. Da sie am Klinikum in Detmold arbeitet und die da immer noch keinen Mitarbeiterraum für Fahrräder haben, muss sie das Rad in der Öffentlichkeit direkt vorm Krankenhaus abschließen, also mitten in nem sozialen Brennpunkt könnte man sagen ohne da beleidigend werden zu wollen.

Wenn man googlet findet man sehr schnell und viel zur ARAG Versicherung, da könnte sie das Rad angeblich für ca. 6Euro mtl. voll versichern was Diebstahl angeht.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Versicherungen bzw insb. mit dieser? Oft wird ja alles immer so ausgedrückt, dass sie die Versicherung dann am Ende doch irgendwie herausreden kann oder sonstiges, deswegen Frage ich lieber nochmal bevor man Geld dafür bezahlt sich am Ende verarschen zu lassen.
Gut wäre in einer solchen Umgebung natürlich auch ein Schutz gegen Vandalismus, da auch des öfteren mal Nachtschichten übers Wochenende gemacht werden müssen.

Schöne Woche an alle und ich freue mich über Ratschläge in der Sache!

greets


----------



## ohropax (8. Juli 2013)

Um die Zahl der Geschäftspartner nicht unnötig zu erhöhen, würde ich versuchen, den entsprechenden Teil (ausserhalb der Wohnung, Höhe) zur Hausratversicherung hinzuzubuchen. Ich hatte anfangs nur 1500EUR versichert und musste bald darauf diesen 'Service' in Anspruch nehmen, bei mir vollkommen problemlos. Mittlerweile habe ich auf 2500EUR Versicherungssumme aufgestockt und zahle dafür jährlich 50EUR bei der LVM (also nicht für die Aufstockung 1500 zu 2500 sondern für 2500 insgesamt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Juli 2013)

Auch ein Tipp, danke! Dass werde ich auf jeden Fall mal erfragen, was da so möglich ist!


----------



## pecto69 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mein Arbeitsbike bei der Wertgarantie versichert.
Beitrag je nach Wert.
Versichert war Diebstahl, Beschädigung (eigene Schuld) und Verschleißteile!

Dirk


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden Fall gut drauf achten bei welchen Gelegenheiten der Versicherungsschutz nicht greift. Mit ein bischen Pech sind das genau die, auf die man es abgesehen hat. 
Hatten wir mal bei der Suche nach einer Instrumentenversicherung...


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mit allem was Haushalt angeht bei der Arag und. Zahle 52 monatlich habe aber sowas wie ne Autoversicherung, d.h. jährlich weniger Beitrag wenn kein Schaden eintritt. Hausrat, Haftpflicht, Rechtsschutz und eben die Bikes. Alles ohne SB! 

Keine Ahnung ob die Versicherung was taugt - ich hoffe es nie testen zu müssen! 

Fahrräder sind übrigens im Wert von insgesamt 15.000 versichert. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## stoppelhopper (8. Juli 2013)

Eine Klausel die in Hausratversicherungsverträgen zum Thema Fahrrad immer wieder auftaucht ist die, dass das Fahrrad z.B. zwischen 22Uhr und sechs Uhr im Haus (im eigenen Kellerraum) oder in der Wohnung sein muss. Urlaub und Garage sind da oft schon ´raus. Und ich würde auch schauen, ob nach Zeitwert oder nach Anschaffungswert ersetzt wird. Aus meiner (Händler-)Sicht finde ich bisher die Enra (wird bei ZEG - Händlern als ZEG-Plus Garantie angeboten) ganz symphatisch, verhältnismäßig unkompliziert und kulant. Ich habe aber eher Kontakt mit denen wenns um Reparaturen geht. Vergleichen musst du wohl am besten selbst... cheers


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab bei mir auch einfach die Hausratversicherung um Fahrraddiebstahl ergänzt (HUK "Hausratversicherung Classic"). 

In meinem Fall sieht das so aus: 
- Versicherungssumme: 20 000 EUR (30m2 Studentenbude).
- Bis 2% davon fürs Fahrrad: 400 EUR (min 1%, mehr geht auch)
- Das hat meinen Beitrag um 10 EUR im Jahr erhöht. In meinem Fall sogar nur 1 EUR, weil ich mit meiner Miniwohnung eh nur den Pauschalbeitrag von 30 EUR/Jahr zahle . Wenn man das ganze mit ohropax Post vergleicht, kommt ja eine sehr ähnliche Beitragserhöhung raus: 
10 EUR/Jahr für 400 bei mir. 
50 EUR/Jahr für 2500 bei ihm.

In meinem Fall gibt es keine Einschränkungen wegen Uhrzeit. Es wird der Neuwert erstattet. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es solche Einschränkungen eher nur noch bei alten Versicherungen gibt. Bei mir zählt generell zum versicherten Ort auch eine bis zu 3km entfernte Garage und der gemeinschaftlich genutzte Fahrradkeller, solange sie abgeschlossen sind (Hier ist das Fahrrad schon mitversichert ohne Diebstahlzusatzversicherung). 

Die wollten wissen, obs Rad schon vorher mal geklaut wurde oder so ähnlich. In Anspruch nehmen musste ich sie bisher nicht .


----------

